# Opening 450 Acres, Trophy Management, need 2 Members, prime hunting property $700 YR



## rodwill1234 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bang Bang club-Prime hunting property for trophy deer and turkey backs up on Lake Sinclair and plum creek. need only 2 more people to join that would take care of this property like it was their own and honest folks, 8 MEMBERS hunt allowed plus Limited guest ,Lots of Trophy deer on property on 450 arcs of 18 years Trophy management, 10 + food plots, hardwood, pines and creeks and camping area, limited spots available, call Rodney soon @ 678-342-7687 OR cell 770-380-3830 need 700.00 yr each person and a little help with the food plots


----------



## rmac41 (Feb 13, 2014)

I`m very interested  "backs up on Lake Sinclair and plum creek"  does this mean that you have frontage on the lake suitable for fishing, you can get to in a boat maybe camp in the off season ? any hogs. 
   Please send more info ...rules etc.
 ps I have a bobcat, backhoe and dumptruck could be useful .
    Thankyou.


----------



## DeerHunterGray64 (Feb 20, 2014)

checking to see if spots are available for 2014 deer season

what part of putnam cty, i live outside gray


----------



## rmac41 (Feb 22, 2014)

I never received a reply.....


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 25, 2014)

rmac41 said:


> I`m very interested  "backs up on Lake Sinclair and plum creek"  does this mean that you have frontage on the lake suitable for fishing, you can get to in a boat maybe camp in the off season ? any hogs.
> Please send more info ...rules etc.
> ps I have a bobcat, backhoe and dumptruck could be useful .
> Thankyou.



No, The property is very close to the water, Hogs is a few
Hopefully they want come back lol

How many want to join only need 2


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 25, 2014)

DeerHunterGray64 said:


> checking to see if spots are available for 2014 deer season
> 
> what part of putnam cty, i live outside gray



Sure call me 678-342-7687 or 770-380-3830


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 25, 2014)

DeerHunterGray64 said:


> checking to see if spots are available for 2014 deer season
> 
> what part of putnam cty, i live outside gray



Sure call me 678-342-7687 or 770-380-3830
The property is on pea ridge rd off of 441


----------



## rodwill1234 (Apr 18, 2014)

Need only THREE members left out of 8 call soon great property.


----------

